# Jiangdong 390 Won't Stay Running



## freestyleshoei (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. Thanks for allowing me to be a member here and post about some Chinese junk. This all started with a leaking carburetor which was a stuck float. After disassembling the carburetor and re-assembling it(stopped the fuel leak), I had to stuff the intake on the carburetor to get it started. It ran fine the first time until I shut it off. Upon the second starting of it, I had to do the same thing only this time it ran for about 1 minute, started choking down and eventually shut off. Now it only starts and runs for seconds and doesn't ever get to full load. There is a hissing out of the exhaust that wasn't there before. It is a 13hp jiangdong engine on a generator that my aunts bought and it has set up for some time. It ran fine before I tore the carb apart other than it leaking. The carb has some sort of electrical plug screwed in the bottom of it. From what I have found out, it is called an internal vent carburetor. Also, it blows pressure out of the carb after it shuts off. My aunts are convinced by someone who told them that it wouldn't run without oil due to a oil safety switch so they have filled it til it is pouring out of the dipstick. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

freestyleshoei said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for allowing me to be a member here and post about some Chinese junk. This all started with a leaking carburetor which was a stuck float. After disassembling the carburetor and re-assembling it(stopped the fuel leak), I had to stuff the intake on the carburetor to get it started. It ran fine the first time until I shut it off. Upon the second starting of it, I had to do the same thing only this time it ran for about 1 minute, started choking down and eventually shut off. Now it only starts and runs for seconds and doesn't ever get to full load. There is a hissing out of the exhaust that wasn't there before. It is a 13hp jiangdong engine on a generator that my aunts bought and it has set up for some time. It ran fine before I tore the carb apart other than it leaking. The carb has some sort of electrical plug screwed in the bottom of it. From what I have found out, it is called an internal vent carburetor. Also, it blows pressure out of the carb after it shuts off. My aunts are convinced by someone who told them that it wouldn't run without oil due to a oil safety switch so they have filled it til it is pouring out of the dipstick. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Is there a yellow wire running off that electric plug? Try disconnecting it. If it runs the oil sensor is defective.


----------



## freestyleshoei (Jan 28, 2014)

Unplugged it and it still runs the same. Runs at about 1/4 of full load, shuts off, and exhaust hisses and it decompresses out of both exhaust and carb. Thanks SirThomas for responding


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

freestyleshoei said:


> My aunts are convinced by someone who told them that it wouldn't run without oil due to a oil safety switch so they have filled it til it is pouring out of the dipstick. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Have you drained the oil down to the proper level in the engine?


----------



## freestyleshoei (Jan 28, 2014)

yes i have. What causes an engine to blow off pressure out of the carb?


----------



## freestyleshoei (Jan 28, 2014)

I started it yesterday and it works fine now. I am guessing the fuel had water in it and it froze that valve on bottom of carb and when it thawed, it began to work? ? ?


----------

